# Jocks not worried by ISIS



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is more like the right approach to terrorism.

http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/21/scotl...-against-isis-with-this-defiant-sign-5517498/


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Jocks where do they live :grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Reminds of a small hamlet in Dorset that goes by the name of 

****terton 

Trust me it DOES exist (it's just outside Bere Regis) 

For many years the village name plate sign was repeatedly stolen. That was until one of the residents decided to act smart, he commissioned a different sign. It's carved into a 6 Tonne lump of stone

It's been in situ for years \\/

Andy

(Nice sign though!)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am surprised the town council do not have many made for sale, where ther's muck ther's brass.>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/The_****terton_Sign.jpg


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is how the Glesga team will tackle them,https://www.facebook.com/YerScottis...9156381872324/888570534597569/?type=3&theater


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If that is a photo of their women it makes me glad I married an English lass then.>>

cabby

Life long Arsenal supporter.


----------

